# FLR(M) - Electronic Payslips and 28-day rule



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

My wife will be applying for her first FLR(M) application on 16th May (this is the date of the PEO appointment in Belfast). I have 2 questions:

1) Because of Easter Holidays, I (the sponsor) was paid on 17th of this month - it is usually the 21st. This means that due to this circumstance, the payslip will be 29 days old which breaks the 28day rule. Can anyone advise what I should do in this situation?

2) Since this month, my payslips are now online only. I have 5 paper copies (which were posted) but the 6th will now have to be printed out. I believe that the printed one has to be signed itself by a "senior official" with an accompanied letter saying that it is official. Can anyone provide a template of this letter and also tell me what a "senior official" might mean? i.e. is my boss okay?

Thanks


----------



## alfaros (Apr 24, 2014)

Menolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife will be applying for her first FLR(M) application on 16th May (this is the date of the PEO appointment in Belfast). I have 2 questions:
> 
> ...


I might be wrong, but the 28 day rule can be flexible I believe.

for example - my payslips get issued on 30th. If I booked a PEO appointment on the 29th/30th then I will not be able to submit the current month's payslip, and the last payslip will be 28 days+ old. 
In these scenarios, I believe, a note stating why the last payslip is not the current months would suffice. The information on payslips is verified from the bank statements which should be clear enough.

regarding the printed payslip - previously I have applied with printed payslips (my company does not provide paper copies), and I asked our payroll dept to sign and stamp on each of the payslips. I did not provide any letter and there was no issue with it.


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks alfaros - our payroll department is located overseas and are notoriously unhelpful with regards to signing anything. Is it ok to get my boss to sign it?

Also, can anyone else back up the flixibility of the 28 day rule?

Thanks,
C


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Attach a note to the payslip. Although the forum is always reitarating that this rule is key, the Easter weekend can't be helped!

As for payslips - I enclosed PDFs which were all stamped/signed by the payroll manager and I asked for a sentence confirming that they are genuine to be added to my employment letter.


----------



## alfaros (Apr 24, 2014)

Menolly said:


> Thanks alfaros - our payroll department is located overseas and are notoriously unhelpful with regards to signing anything. Is it ok to get my boss to sign it?
> 
> Also, can anyone else back up the flixibility of the 28 day rule?
> 
> ...


Your line manager can sign with a writing something like "true copy of original". My payslips were signed by a payroll admin, so a manager in the company would definitely be okay. Generally, if the payslips and bank statements are obvious enough, the would not make a fuss about it. the problems arise when there is any discrepancy.

As *OrganisedChaos* said, it would be a good idea to mention the issue in the "letter from employer".


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks all - I have spoken to UKBA Croydon Contact Centre who did not know the answer about what to do in this case where the slips are 29 days old because of early payment due to easter. If they don't know, how are we supposed to?! 

They have referred it to another team and are going to phone me back early next week with an answer on what to do.

Sorry but can I also ask - I have already paid the full fee online when I made the appointment with the PEO. I am assuming that the 28 day rule applied to within 28 days of the appointment itself and not on the date I paid (about 4 weeks ago)?

Thanks


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

It's from the date you paid.


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Amy - if that is true then it is great news! I made the appointment on 7th April. My last payslips before then was 21st March and my last bank statement was 31st March; all within 28 days.

Does this therefore mean that I don't need to include April's payslip (dated 17th April) and bank statement (will be dated 30th April) with the application?

Thanks


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

That's fine you don't need to worry any further. It's 28 days prior to when you paid.


----------

